# Thoughts on LA Sound?



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

So as we all know all the well known old school stuff is fetching a pretty penny now. I really wish I bought more Hifonics VII or VIII amps before they got so popular as they are my favorite. So what about some of the cheaper stuff out there that is still bottom dollar? I used to get a kick out of LA Sound ads in CA&E. I had a Laguna amp for a long time that I scored in the mid 90's for cheap. It wasn't the best amp I ever had, but honestly was a great unit that I used in 4 different cars over the course of 10 years. I see some of the early 90's amps, EQ's, signal processors, and subs online for next to nothing and am sometimes tempted to pick some of it up. Is this stuff all crap, or was some of it pretty decent? I seriously don't know anyone personally with experience. Maybe some folks here used it? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Nobody?


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Lower-mid level gear. Better than bottom but not quite as good as say Coustic was. A local pawn shop has a Laguna or a Ventura amp I believe and one of the 10" bandpass boxes with no window in it (forget the name). I had one of their 2-way crossovers for a time when it was new and it worked fine.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a LA sound 4 channel I think 35rms x4 great amp, really good mids and highs, I just move to the states and I leave it in venezuela, I will try to bring it to me again...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## swat2380 (Feb 10, 2015)

SUX 2BU said:


> Lower-mid level gear. Better than bottom but not quite as good as say Coustic was. A local pawn shop has a Laguna or a Ventura amp I believe and one of the 10" bandpass boxes with no window in it (forget the name). I had one of their 2-way crossovers for a time when it was new and it worked fine.


Remember selling the bandpass box as part of a system in a box in the early 90's I think it said Sierra on the outside and was a 4th order if memory serves (I was 11 or so). Anyways we carried Lanzar, Orion, Pioneer, etc. and I don't remember any of the LA sound stuff ever coming back or giving us problems.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

They had good looking amps. Never owned one though. They were inexpensive.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a Malibu 100 in my first car (early 90s), and later a Zuma 40. Not sure what happened to either, but I don't think they gave me any problems.


----------



## jsolo53 (Dec 8, 2015)

I still have two Mailbu power amps. Bought them new from Best buy. Haven't used them in years. They always worked fine on mids and highs - never had a problem with 'em.


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

i had a hermosa that survived a car fire and still ran everything like a champ.

i really dug the old aphasonik amps with their cool decals.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I remember the ads they were pretty funny. It could be a cool collection


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

My very first amp was a Laguna. Running a set of 3 way pioneer 6x9's and 3 JL 10W0-12ohm's


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

I guess reviving this one. I had a Laguna amp in 3 cars and ran like a champ in 3 way mode. Was paired with a set of Rockford components and a pair of Rockford 10's then a pair of eclipse 12"s. Started shutting off unless it had a ton of current going to it. Then one day nothing. Should have kept it, 15 years ago. But instead it went to a recycler. Now I am looking for one in great to mint shape. Just to put on the wall.


----------

